# Marking Centerline



## paduke (Mar 28, 2010)

Finding the centerline of the cutters on reversible glue joint bit fascillatates the intial set-up. Matching the centerline of the material with the bit cutters centerline is critical. Attached photos show the method I used to mark my bit cutters Centerline.

Bit was lowered onto aluminum straight edge

Cutter height was measured using brass set up blocks 2 ea1/2" and 1 ea1/4" (yes I have two sets) = 1 1/4 cutter centerline @ 5/8"

Using a 1/2" set up block and a 1/4" drill bit ( marks 1/8" above) bit is marked

After using a red felt marker and wiping A very fine centerline was left


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

The easy way

Sommerfelds Easy Set Up Jig-Sommerfeld's Tools For Wood

Ezset For Freud Bits-Sommerfeld's Tools For Wood

===


----------



## paduke (Mar 28, 2010)

Nope I make to many mistakes reading that stuff, Like Bob and Rick say "Mark it don't measure it You make to many mistakes" Pardon me if I misquoted

I am suprised you counter with "buying something" Jigs you are the chiefest advocate of doing it cheap. I did it cheap and probably more accurate than anything I could hope to achieve with your expensive easy inaccurate method Just my opinion


----------



## Santé (Jan 14, 2010)

Hello,
I invented a small device that can continuously measure both the height of the bit and the distance between bit and fence.
All details can be seen at:
Lescopeaux.asso.fr / équipement d’atelier / Accessoire / K_Dule

I just made (last week) the same kind of device that measure both the distance forward and behind the bit regardless of its diameter. The file is not yet on the site, it will be only in September due to summer holidays.
Salutations

Daniel


----------



## MAFoElffen (Jun 8, 2012)

Santé said:


> Hello,
> I invented a small device that can continuously measure both the height of the bit and the distance between bit and fence.
> All details can be seen at:
> Lescopeaux.asso.fr / équipement d’atelier / Accessoire / K_Dule
> ...


Daniel:

First - Everytime you post links, it ends at "page not found," even after editing. I usually have to go to that site and get there through the menus, then look at what is contained there to find it. Why don't you just post the direct link?

Second - Do you mean you reinvented someone elses depth gauge? Laney Shaughnessy posted how to make that depth gauge on YouTube January 29th, 2012... 
How to make a Depth Gauge - YouTube

Laney Shaughnessy posted that video after showcasing it earlier (January 27, 2012) as a must have homemade tool in a Video "In the beginning & some Jigs- Part 2." It is based on another depth gauge that's been around for over 30 years. I'm 52 and I know that we used depth gauges of that design in metal shop when I was 13. That design wasn't new then.

Am I confused or is your's somehow remarkably different than these tools?

// French Translation //

Première - Chaque fois que vous poster des liens, il se termine à "page non trouvée", même après montage. J'ai l'habitude de se rendre à ce site et y arriver à travers les menus, puis regardez ce qui est contenu là pour le trouver. Pourquoi ne pas vous suffit de poster le lien direct?

Deuxième - Voulez-vous dire que vous réinventé jauge de profondeur quelqu'un elses? Laney Shaughnessy posté comment faire pour que jauge de profondeur sur YouTube Janvier 29th, 2012 ...
Comment faire une jauge de profondeur - YouTube

Laney Shaughnessy posté cette vidéo mettant en vedette après avoir précédemment (Janvier 27, 2012) comme un doit avoir l'outil maison dans une vidéo de "Au début, certains & Jigs-Partie 2». Il est basé sur une autre jauge de profondeur qui a été autour depuis plus de 30 ans. Je suis 52 et je sais que nous avons utilisé des jauges de profondeur de cette conception dans la boutique en métal quand j'avais 13 ans. Cette conception n'est pas nouvelle alors.

Suis-je confus ou est votre c'est en quelque sorte remarquablement différente de celle de ces outils?


----------



## Santé (Jan 14, 2010)

Thank you Mike for those remarks that I want be constructives and I thank you also for the translation.
I am sorry that the links I give open to “page not found”. In the future I will give direct links that I will monitor seriously.

I just saw the video on the gauge, video I never saw.
Indeed this gauge do, in part, the same job as mine.
If we are two to have built (I no longer say “invented”) a similar tool, that say it is a need.
The same thing happened with the mortiser jig for router where another woodworker has made a same tool but with an additional function ( the entire front board can be raised, that can’t do mine).
Often, we believe to have invented things, simply because we do not know anything that was invented in the world.

There are some differences between the two gauges in addition of the ease of manufacture.
In addition to giving the height of bit or saw blade (that do also the video gauge), mine can give the distance between bit and fence, which is a very useful additional feature (especially for router table)
Mine has also a little “plus” because it is a magnet at the end of the sliding part so, the gauge remains “glued” to the blade or the bit when the gauge is on side.
On the other hand, the video gauge has magnets on his sole which can be interesting for iron tables or fences (In my shop, it is not useful because fences and tables are in wood)

I hope you can understands my poor Google english translation ! 

Salutations
Daniel


----------



## MAFoElffen (Jun 8, 2012)

Daniel, 

Understood. Scary similarity. As you said- where there's a need....

Mike


----------

